# Where is the free Transformers movie?



## Briankbl (Jun 24, 2012)

I installed the update and now I can't find it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running Jelly Belly v3.4!


----------



## dch921 (Jun 7, 2011)

Try the Play Movies app


----------



## Briankbl (Jun 24, 2012)

dch921 said:


> Try the Play Movies app


 Thanks, I was looking under Personal Videos. Thought the first tab "Movies" was only showing suggestions, but at the top it shows your stuff.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running Jelly Belly v3.4!


----------

